# A Very Serious Health Warning! Please Read!!!



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Roflmfaoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

ROTLMFAO!!! Good thing I wasn't drinking or eating. Thanks Cassie, I needed that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that is hysTERical!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Definitly needed that tonight


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That made me snort!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't care how old you are, THATS funny


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's not right. LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you goof ball
hahaha


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

too funny!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a riot. lmao


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I soooo did not see that coming... LMAO!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

God it took me a second to figure that out.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Now that was funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------

